# What do I do?? UPDATE!!!!



## bm0513 (Sep 17, 2008)

I just found two kittens roaming around my apartment complex. They are both skinny and dirty, and the medium haired tabby is matted. I wouldn't doubt that they could belong to some stupid person living in this complex. They both seemed friendly, and immediately came up for head rubs. I put some canned food out for them, and the tabby is chowing down. The black kitty ran off, and I haven't seen him for a few minutes. The tabby let me pick her up and purred like crazzy!! 
So do I let them roam (assuming they have owners), or take them to a shelter?


----------



## magoo (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: What do I do??*

you could try putting up a notice somewhere in you apartment block to find out if some one owns them.
If you get no replies then take them to a shelter


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: What do I do??*

There is a list of no-kill shelters here:

http://www.saveourstrays.com/no-kill.htm


----------



## bm0513 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: What do I do??*

Thanks for the replies. The medium haired tabby is now shut in my guest bedroom with food and a litterbox. When I picked her up outside it was obvious she was just skin and bones. You can feel every inch of her spine and count all of her ribs; I just couldn't leave her outside in the cold. I wasn't able to catch the black kitty, he took off and I haven't seen him in a while. He was short haired, and looked a lot better off than this little girl. I am going to post some fliers and see if anyone claims her.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: What do I do??*



bm0513 said:


> Thanks for the replies. The medium haired tabby is now shut in my guest bedroom with food and a litterbox. When I picked her up outside it was obvious she was just skin and bones. You can feel every inch of her spine and count all of her ribs; I just couldn't leave her outside in the cold. I wasn't able to catch the black kitty, he took off and I haven't seen him in a while. He was short haired, and looked a lot better off than this little girl. I am going to post some fliers and see if anyone claims her.


First off thumbs up to you for taking an interest in the well being of these kittens. You truly have a kind soul.

I would continue to put out food for the black kitten. They live and circle in the same areas. He will come by again looking for his buddy and for food. I would contact a TNR group in your area or check with the Humane Society in your area to see if they lend out humane trap and trap this little guy asap. From the condition you described of his buddy the black one doesn’t have long to live. He or she will die from dehydration and starvation. A horrible death.

How old do you think these kittens are? Do know if a cat is taken to a shelter that is a kill shelter (humane society do euthanize) 75% of cats are euthanized that are end up in kill shelters.

Also be sure and give the shelter a donation. All rescues are hurting right now because of the massive dumping of animals in this economy. They are strapped. This will help assure this kitten gets the medical attention it needs. It may have other issues besides starvation that need to be treated. Ringworm, parasites, the cost of spays or neuter and shots. It cost us near $100 per cat if they don’t have medical issues. We just rescued a near death declawed cat that cost us $500 to bring back to health. The kind woman who asked us to take this cat is raising money to help with our expenses. Were half way to having it covered.

Keep us posted on what is happening with these kittens. My thoughts and prayers go out for them.


----------



## bm0513 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: What do I do??*

I still haven't seen any signs of the little black kitten. 
The little grey tabby (whom I have ascertained is definately a girl-kitty, and whom I've been calling Baby Kitty) is greatly enjoying my nice, warm guest bedroom and plenty of small meals for her delicate tummy (she's so skinny that I dare not give her too much in one sitting, and instead just spread it out into little meals many times a day). Baby Kitty and Nefertiti have been having semi-peaceful negotiations through the door, and Baby Kitty has proved to be quite the escape artist as I try to enter the room to care for her. 
I gave her a bath just a little while ago; the water was literally brown as I was rinsing her. 8O I could also see the extent of her malnutrition, and I am surprised this little kitten is alive, let alone as lively and playful as she is. I have always said that Nef is a petite little kit-kat and could stand a little more meat on her bones; Baby Kitty makes Nef look positively obese  . I could count every one of her ribs, feel every bone in her spinal processes, and feel every hip bone. She looks like a skeleton with fur.  

I've cleaned the **** out of her eyes with a warm towel; what is the best way to clean out her ears? She lets me look in her ears, and is overall pretty tolerant of me, but I don't know what the best way to go about cleaning them out is. They look absolutely filthy  

Mitts and Tess, I'm not really sure how old she is; I will post pictures of her tomorrow and maybe someone can help me figure out her approximate age.
I'll be looking for organizations tomorrow that may be able to take her in and/or help me catch the little black kitten. He seemed friendly enough, so I am hoping that I will see him soon and he will come up for lovings and I can grab him. But, for now I am putting out food for him and hoping that he is ok. I will ask around about potentially getting a humane trap to catch him with.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: What do I do??*



bm0513 said:


> I'll be looking for organizations tomorrow that may be able to take her in and/or help me catch the little black kitten. He seemed friendly enough, so I am hoping that I will see him soon and he will come up for lovings and I can grab him. But, for now I am putting out food for him and hoping that he is ok. I will ask around about potentially getting a humane trap to catch him with.


Oh, good luck! Don't give up hope, we had a member here who caught all of the kittens but it took her almost a week before the last one would go in the trap. Baby Kitty is very lucky you were able to catch her. Lets hope the luck holds and you get the little black one, too.
Heidi


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: What do I do??*

After I give a cat a bath I wrap them up in a towel with just their head sticking out and bend back the ear and take a Q tip and clean out the ear. Other cats I have put in an ear wash and Q tip out the crud. Or scruff them and clean the ears that way. If the crud continues to appear they might have ear mites then you could get ear drops from your vet for that. Oh they love that!!!! 

I would suggest giving your kitten Maitake-DMG liquid vitamins. It will help them to recover quickly back to health. I think I got mine thru KV Vet for the best price. But I ordered massive quanities cuz I had so many sick cats at the time.


----------



## bm0513 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: What do I do??*

Well, Baby Kitty has been gaining quite a little Buddah belly during her stay with me!!!! :luv Her ears have been cleaned out and now look much nicer, and I've trimmed her claws. 
I've been setting out food for the black kitty, but it doesn't look like its being eaten... I may try putting food in a more secluded spot and see if that works better. I've also not actually seen black kitty since the day I brought in Baby Kitty, but I'm not giving up on the little dude yet!
I may have found a local woman who is looking for a kitten and may be willing to take her; she seems like a good woman and has already set up for a spay and vaccinations with the Humane Society (the next available appointments are far in advance, so I think she was fairly sure of finding a kitten by the middle to end of March). I'm crossing fingers and toes that it will be a good match!

Thanks all for the support!!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: What do I do??*

That's great news! Look at the huge difference you've made in Baby Kitty's life, by finding her a nice home and making sure she gets the help she needs. I hope you're able to find the black one . . .


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: What do I do??*

This is a wonderful story!  Thank you for taking care of that baby. I so hope the little black kitten shows up.


----------



## bm0513 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: What do I do??*

 Well, no home for Baby Kitty yet.... it turns out the woman was looking for a MUCH younger kitten.... as in just weaned!!! 8O 
I've had a few other homes fall through as well, so I think tomorrow or Saturday I will be calling the local no kill shelter to see if they have space available for her. I'm certain that, being a cute young fluffy kitty, she would be adopted very quickly! (Heck, I'd even be willing to foster her for them!)
Sadly, still no sign of black kitty, though there is a new black kitty (quite a bit smaller and more shy) with a collar on running around outside :x If I could just see him again, I'm sure he would come up to me (he was very friendly) for head rubs and belly scratches and I could grab him...
I'm definately keeping my eyes open for him, and any other little street kits.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: What do I do??*

Unfortunately, the public thinks that 6 weeks is the right age for kittens to be adopted! And the shelters likes to move the kittens out to make room for more.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: What do I do??*

I wouldnt trust anyone person wanting a new born kitten! Id be suspicous they are going to sell it to research places or be doing something wierd with the kitten. Theres no good reason to "look" for a kitten at that age. Glad that nut case fell thru!!!  

Have you found a no kill shelter to take her yet? So sorry the black kitten hasnt reappeared. That is so sad.

But youve changed this kittens whole future. Kudos to you and all youve done.


----------



## bm0513 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: What do I do??*

Thanks everybody for all of the kind words  (makin me blush over here....)




Mitts & Tess said:


> I wouldnt trust anyone person wanting a new born kitten! Id be suspicous they are going to sell it to research places or be doing something wierd with the kitten. Theres no good reason to "look" for a kitten at that age. Glad that nut case fell thru!!!
> 
> Have you found a no kill shelter to take her yet? So sorry the black kitten hasnt reappeared. That is so sad.
> 
> But youve changed this kittens whole future. Kudos to you and all youve done.


The first thing that I didn't like about that woman was that she wanted Baby Kitty to be an outdoor kitty... which, considering her start in life, I didn't think was appropriate. She said she wanted a kitten that young because that is the only age kitten that her older cat will get along with and bond to 8O , and that they had successfully introduced a kitten that young to their older cat and they got along great, but sadly he got run over by a car 8O . At that point, I knew that even if she wanted Baby Kitty, I wasn't going to let this woman take her! She said that her cat is so shy that they have had to treat her for wounds and abcesses from feral cats multiple times because she doesn't stand up for herself... I felt like saying, why don't you just keep her inside!!
There is a no kill shelter in my area (I've been there, they are very passionate animal lovers and adopt out many animals to wonderful homes), I just need to see if they have room for her. I am trying to contact one other person that may want her, but if that falls through too I am going to call the shelter and see if they have room. 

Again, thanks everybody for all the nice comments!


----------



## bm0513 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: What do I do??*

Finally, some good news!!!!!!!!
I contacted my local no-kill shelter, and after a few days of tense waiting, I got a reply back that they may be able to take her in!!!
They don't think there is anyone in their program that could foster her at this time, but they would be willing to let me foster her until a furever home could be found for her. They want to evaluate her this Sunday, and then they will hopefully add her to their list of adoptable pets! 
Please keep fingers and paws crossed that they can help me find a home for Baby Kitty!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: What do I do??*

That's good news!  I hope she finds a forever home.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: What do I do??*

That is wonderful news. Any pictures of this cute muffin?


----------



## bm0513 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: What do I do??*

*Does happy dance all over the living room*     

I'm sooooooo excited!! I took Baby Kitty in to be evaluated, and they are willing to find her a furever home! 
The lady I met with couldn't believe how sweet she was, and said she should find a home very quickly. I will be fostering her until a home is found, and she goes in for FIV/FeLV tests tomorrow morning. They were very nice about everything, and gave me a lot of new kitty supplies! 
I have to think of a name for her now... I'm thinking of naming her something Egyptian to go with Nefertiti....

Here she is! Sorry, the picture isn't the best:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: What do I do??*

Oooh! She is a lovely little fluff-ball, I love the fluffy kitties!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: What do I do??*

Shes sweet cuz she had good socializing from her foster mom. Good job. She is very cute! Gotta love those tabbys! Theyre always well balanced cats!


----------



## bm0513 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: What do I do??*

WOOOOHOOOO!!!!!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 
*_does another happy dance around the room_*

Lily Baby had her FIV/FelV tests this morning, and they both came back negative!! 
I'm so excited! Now she will be able to get all of her shots and spayed so she can be put up for adoption.

Thank you everyone for all of your support!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: What do I do??*

Woo-woo-woo! Great job!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: What do I do??*

Fabulous job you did! It does feel great when you know you made a difference for each kitty you rescue. 

I hope one day we will be out of a job and it will be a no kill nation with out abandoned cats and dogs. You efforts put us one cat closer to that goal!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: What do I do??*

Negative on the FIV/FeLV is absolutely FANTASTIC news! She is such a pretty little kitty. I hope she gets a wonderful home. Great job you have done with her.


----------



## bm0513 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: What do I do??*

Thanks everyone!

She went in today for her first round of FVRCP, and to get photographed so that she can be officially entered into CSC's website (she can't be entered for another 5 days, because I need to call the Humane Society and report that I've found a cat...). She was a champ while getting her shots, she didn't even flinch! Everyone that was there today was entranced by her! Now I will be setting up for her spay, rabies, and microchip.
The vet on Monday estimated her age, and he says he thinks she is only 4 and a half months old!!!! :yikes :yikes


----------



## bm0513 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: What do I do??- Updated 3/21/09*

Just wanted to give an update on Lily. She went in for her spay and rabies on Wednesday, and did wonderfully. She is now on the CSC website!!
Here is the link to her page: http://www.columbia2ndchance.org/Animal ... mber=09101
I love the picture they got of her :luv :luv 

After all this time, Nef decides she likes Lily... :roll: They were playing together last night. 
I'm leaving for spring break, and as she doesn't do well on car rides (its about 2 hours to where I am going), so one of the other foster moms is going to watch her for me. As soon as I get back, she is going to start going to Petco and the adoption center so she can be seen, and hopefully adopted!

Thank you everyone for all of your support!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: What do I do??*

I agree, they got a GREAT picture of her!
h


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: What do I do??*

Oh that big fluffy tail. Beautiful markings!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: What do I do??*

You read my mind, Merry! Beautiful, fluffy tail!


----------



## bm0513 (Sep 17, 2008)

I just wanted to let you all know that Lily got adopted yesterday!!
She was at the adoption center for the weekend so she could get her last round of FVRCP and be seen my potential adoptees.
A family with children who had adopted from CSC before came in looking for a kitten, and my contact at CSC said that Lily adopted them. She was playing with the kids, rolling over so they could rub her tummy, and loving on them like crazy! 
I'm so glad that she went to people that had adopted from CSC before, and even better that there are little kids to play with!!
 My first foster adopted out!! I'm so happy for her!!!!

Thank you all so much for your support through my first fostering experience!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

bm0513 said:


> My first foster adopted out!! I'm so happy for her!!!!
> Thank you all so much for your support through my first fostering experience!!


Yay! I'm so happy for you and for Lily (the Baby Kitty)!


----------



## bm0513 (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks!
Ahhh... I think I caught the fostering bug... :lol: Is there any way to get rid of it?!?!?! :wink:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes! Go to your nearest rescue facility and bring home a litter of KITTENS! Works for me, every time. :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I bm0513, I think you're hooked, but that's a good thing!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats!!! This is great news. Let us know if you get another batch.


----------



## bm0513 (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh, I'm sure I'll be getting a new foster from CSC soon.... and this is the first place I'll come! 
*Sigh* I do believe I am addicted... but hey, at least I have a support group for my addiction!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

That is great news. Be sure and donate to this shelter, they are doing good work. Everyone is struggling right now for funds and at the rate cats are abandoned everything helps tremendously. 

I leave my email address for the adopters so if they want to update or send me jpgs. Some do keep me updated which warms my soul. A little piece of my heart goes with each cat and kitten I have fostered. You did a great job! You make a great foster!


----------

